# Sedbergh (was Dent) folk festival



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Any one else going? 
We'll be on the festival campsite.

Sue n John


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

BUMP

Any one else willing to admit they are going ? :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We didn't know about that folk festival. I did have a look on the website though - looks good. We're already booked for a ceilidh that night so can't do it this year. Will bear it in mind for the future.
We're gluttons for punishment! :wink:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We'll hopefully be at Glastonbury. I say Hopefully because, although we've got tickets, they haven't released the campervan spaces yet - And I'm not going if I have to stay in a Tent :evil:

@Burneyinn: Which ceilidh band are you with?

I play Saxes for Florida. We're booked for Chippenham and Warwick folk festivals this year.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

I play accordion with BarleyMow.

Also play with Stookey Blue and hubby on fiddle.

Both Norfolk based.

(I also play with Norwich Accordion Band, which is orchestral)

There we've owned up now!!

As I've mentioned before we always take our instruments with us in the van. So don't park too close!!

Though to be fair most of the things we do have a musical connection anyway.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just picked up on this. Would love to go but a friend has booked her rail tickets to come and see me and doesn't leave till 25th. Having said that she lives in the north east of England so maybe if she travelled down with me in the van - wonder if she likes folk music :?: 

Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Ah but does your friend like Black Sheep?.
will put up my flag and hope for other factsers :lol: 

Sue


----------

